# Scales and other odds and ends



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi

Looking for tips on where to buy a couple of things.

I've been participating in the forum for a short while. Obtained a Gaggia Paros a loooong time ago (maybe 2001) but then ended up using a Baby Classic. Typically always used supermarket beans, and winged it in terms of process etc.

The Paros has been refurbed with a new boiler, Silvia wand, and brass dispersion plate holder and I have been drinking some lush fruity beans from Coffee Compass (Cherry Cherry being high on my list of likes). I might also need a tamper, but seem to be getting on OK with a homemade polyurethane one a friend gave me (do they really make THAT much difference?)

Next steps are to try an old Santos grinder I have, posted about in another thread, but in the meantime I'd like some suggestions for ancillaries.

I think I'd like to try some scales, preferably inexpensive, just to see if the weighing approach works for me. To be honest, I'd like some cheap ones in case I can't be bothered, but I'd at least like to see if I can perceive a difference.

I need a blind basket and some cleaning product too (never having backflushed oops). What is the preferred cleaning product for Gaggia please? I think I'll try and order the cleaner and blind basket together to save postage (possibly with the scales too, though I suspect ebay might be the best option)

Other than that I am holding out on a Tour de France code I read about for crankhouse, or another Coffee Compass order (unless I can get to a roaster in the meantime).

Thanks for all the helpful input that got me this far.


----------



## crmdgnly (Apr 12, 2017)

Just for light relief, this is probably what happens if you leave descaling solution in an aluminium boiler for 2+ years. There's a very good hole near the seal edge and a smaller one half way up. This was after giving it a clean out, and reusing it to pull a couple of shots (with a new silicone seal). The element died shortly after reassembly (probably for the best ;-)


----------

